# 2014 Gulf Coast Lionfish Roundup - CASH Prizes!



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

The 2014 Gulf Coast Lionfish Roundup kicks off on May 1st and concludes on May 4th with an Award Ceremony and Lionfish Festival at the Flora-Bama Yacht Club. 

At Least *$4,000 in cash* will be awarded to roundup participants. Other prizes will also be available. 

Cash Prizes will be awarded for the highest number of fish checked in (first through fifth place), Biggest fish (first second and third place), and the Smallest lionfish measured. We will also have a Team Participation trophy. 

In addition to CASH prizes, local dive shops and other vendors are contributing a number of nice merchandise prizes for teams, individual competitors, and raffle-ticket holders.

http://www.gulfcoastlionfish.com/lio...ents.html#GCLR

There will be lionfish education booths and delicious lionfish dishes prepared by Chef Chris at the festival.

*Total CASH Prizes: $4,000*
Most Lionfish (1st Place): $1,000
Most Lionfish (2nd Place): $750
Most Lionfish (3rd Place): $500
Most Lionfish (4th Place): $250
Most Lionfish (5th Place): $100

Biggest Lionfish (1st Place): $300
Biggest Lionfish (2nd Place): $200
Biggest Lionfish (3rd Place): $100

Smallest Lionfish: $200

Most Lionfish entered per day (Thursday): $200
Most Lionfish entered per day (Friday): $200
Most Lionfish entered per day (Saturday): $200


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Sounds like a job for WhackUmStackUm !


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Just mailed in my paperwork should be a good time


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

where is the money coming from?


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

Realtor said:


> where is the money coming from?


Sponsor contributions: http://www.gulfcoastlionfish.com/lionfish_sponsors.html


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

Additional Prizes Provided by Gulf Coast Divers

Two Lionfish Sling Shooters - $39.95 Value Each
Two 2.5' polespears w/ 6mm threads - $22.00 Value Each
Six 2.5' polespears w/ paralyzer - $31.00 Value Each
One 19" Zookeeper LCU - $84.95 Value
One 23" Zookeeper LCU - $92.95 Value
One 28" Zookeeper LCU - $99.95 Value
Two Oceanic Scorpion knives - $49.95 Value Each
Three Oceanic Pocket Snorkels - $35.95 Value Each


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice, Not sure how I missed that....


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

Just a note about a location change.

*The Mandatory Captain's Meeting & Safety Briefing* scheduled for Wednesday April 30th, at 6:00pm, will now take place here:

Perdido Key Visitor Center
15500 Perdido Key Drive
Pensacola, Florida 32507


The Weigh-In Location will remain at the:

Flora-Bama Yacht Club
17350 Perdido Key Drive
Perdido Key, Florida 32507

http://www.gulfcoastlionfish.com/lionfish_events.html


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

*2014 Gulf Coast Lionfish Roundup
Mandatory Captain's Meeting & Safety Briefing TONIGHT*
Wednesday April 30th, at 6:00pm
Perdido Key Visitor Center
15500 Perdido Key Drive
Pensacola, Florida 32507

Be sure to bring your registration paperwork (downloadable from the website): http://www.gulfcoastlionfish.com/lionfish_events.html


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

Spoke too soon, from the organizers:



> *notice notice>>>>
> due to the over night storm and flooding :
> We have decided to postpone the captains meeting until tomorrow (thursday) evening @ 6pm at the perdido key chamber building.
> And postpone the start of the gclc roundup until friday 4/2/14*


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Dang! ....was kind of hoping the tourney would get bumped back.
Our team is out due to Weather related damage to the boat owners home.
Have fun, be safe!


----------



## doc_dyer (Apr 22, 2014)

did this happen or did it get pushed back a week?


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

It did happen think they had a decent turnout. I heard close to 2000 lionfish turned in. I know they wanted 5000 but losing a day and probably a lot of divers (I didn't dive and had a couple of guys who would have been diving on my boat but my house was flooded)


----------



## doc_dyer (Apr 22, 2014)

how was the vis with all the rain y'all got?


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

The first GCLC Roundup was a big success! In just a few days, 23 shooters put 1,914 lionfish out of business, and on a plate. There were 200 fish entered anonymously (so they would not be counted for prizes) and 1,714 "officially" entered. Here are the results (see attached) I've been told that this was either the 1st or 2nd largest number of lionfish ever entered in a U.S. tournament!


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

hope they do it again this summer maybe after snapper season closes. I hate i missed diving in it


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

doc_dyer said:


> how was the vis with all the rain y'all got?


About 15 miles out it was 60ish, mostly blue. Closer in it got green, and dropped to 30. Not bad considering the volume of water coming out of the bays.



Berry said:


> hope they do it again this summer maybe after snapper season closes. I hate i missed diving in it


The plan is to have two single-day tournaments this Summer, and another big roundup in the Fall.


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)




----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Hope you all get a chance to make the next derby. It was a good time and well run. I went out two out of three days and ended up making $700 in cash prizes. You guys need to get some of the cash next time!

Whackum


----------

